# 3 Failed IVF, 1 Failed Donor Egg cycle - Help!!



## Oh to be pregnant bex (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't really know where to start - This is my first attempt at making contact with everyone out there as until now I have just been reading, obtaining information and comfort from you all.DH 37 ME 40
I have been with my current partner ( was soon to be husband but we cannot afford it as we have spent to much on IVF) 8 years and we are yet to be blessed with a baby   I guess we put our heads in the sand for a bit and 3 years ago we started looking into Ivf seriously. 
Our doctor referred us to BCRM Southmead Hospital, Bristol for our first Icsi treatment, my partner had been diagnosed with poor motility and mobility so they were going to stimulate me to produce more eggs and inject his sperm directly into the egg! Sounds perfect!
I was given 300 menopur and all the other crap that goes with it ( ie sniffer etc) bloody horrible drugs and injections made me go crazy, obviously partner does not understand the emotional side effects so lots of arguments and misunderstandings! Anyway to cut a long story short I only produced 3 follicles, 2 eggs and 1 fertilised. This was put back in on day 3 and the wait as you all know is horrific ( by far the worse bit of the whole cycle) 2 weeks later - Not pregnant           
I was informed that I had a low AMH level which was below minus 1.2 and all of a sudden our chances of getting pregnant were very low. We were informed that we had around a 3% chance of getting pregnant - Boo Hoo!!
We continued to our 2nd attempt as 3% is better than 0%
After lots of investigating I started to take -  DHEA COQ10 ANTIOXIDANTS
SELENIUM PRE NATAL VIT C BABY ASPIRIN along with others that I cant remember. I had porridge for breakfast, oatcakes for snacks, soup for lunch and a veg and protein dinner - I also had an avocado everyday as I read somewhere that they are good for egg quality - we only needed one good one  
I walked the dog every day for 30 mins - 1 hour, I had Acupuncture for blood flow and took herbs,The docs raised my dose to 450 Menopur, I produced 4 follicles, 3 fertilised, 2 fertilised, 2 transferred!!
Soooooooooooo excited. 2 week wait - Not Pregnant     
We moved on to our 3rd cycle - Between each cycle I took 3 months to allow my body to clear out the toxins from the drugs - Not sure if that was helpful
Produced 3 follicles, 1 fertilised, 1 in - not pregnant        
We really had to get our heads together as moving forward on the IVF train was soooo painful we needed a different plan. We decided to visit Paul Serhal at CRGC and Dr Taranassi at ARGC as I had read these were the best in the field. Up until now the only advise we had received was to try donor eggs. We had been told that my eggs were too old and abnormal so the only way forward would be donor. I was hoping for some magic from 2 of the best. The truth is we visited Paul Serhal first who explained every thing really well but explained that donor was really our only option, as this cost us £200.00 we decided to cancel Taranassi as felt he would just say the same and we were spending soooo much money all the time.
After investigating we visited IVI Alicante and they were excellent. 8 donor eggs fertilised, 4 blastocysts, 2 in, 2 frozen. 2 week wait - loads of symptoms - heavy uterus, stretching in tummy, fluttering, peeing etc etc - so excited - Not pregnant    
Any advice to aid implantation as I now believe this has to be the problem
I have heard of injections that help them stick!? I have started taking royal jelly and started hula hooping to help blood flow to my tummy, I am cutting out ALL dairy and eating organic - HELP!! I have run out of ideas and I am going crazy!     Ps. I have just quit my very stressful sales job as well - hopefully that will help


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ya 

Can't really give u advised but never give up iv been there took me 3 and half year I had to have iui and save hard I was very blessed to fall pregnant on 3rd att I now thinking of becoming an egg donor.


Wish you all the luck 

Lee xx


----------



## Em M C (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Bex, 
Sounds like you've had a really difficult few years.
Have you done any tests for reoccurring miscarriage?
We've just had a failed IVF, first and only one on the NHS at Burton. 
I believe that I have an issue with implantation, my Dr at Burton wouldn't recommend any tests as I can't clinically prove it as you need three failed proven pregnancies, I believe I've had 11 but only keep them for two weeks so don't make a positive test, I lasted to day 13 on IVF. 
We've just been up to GCRM in Glasgow, who were fantastic for a consult and they have referred us to Nottingham nurture for tests, link below, as we live in the midlands. 
http://www.nurture.ac.uk/new-screening-service-for-miscarriages-or-unsuccessful-ivf-treatment
The tests are expensive and don't always result in an answer but we've decided that they're worth doing if it will potentially help us conceive naturally or at least we'll have ruled them out for the next ivf. There's also another test for Natural Killer cells which we have to arrange separately. 
We're also going to try DHEA to see if that will help as my AMH is low at 8.2. 
I really hope the next time works for you,
Emma


----------



## Oh to be pregnant bex (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for your response.

I will definitely look into all of the tests that you have suggested. No doubt you are the same as me and want to rule out any problems before moving forward again. It's so expensive and the emotion is too much to handle!! I would definitely recommend DHEA as I do believe it helped my cycle. 8.2 is not so bad so hopefully you have still got some beauties there and you just need to work on the implantation. I believe wobenzym n may aid implantation, take a look at the following article

http://natural-fertility-info.com/fertility-wobenzym.html

What do you think? I might give it a go- has anyone else tried it?

Good luck with your next cycle Emma and I almost hope you find a problem, sort it out and get pregnant naturally time and time again until you have the family you are hoping for! Good luck 

Bex


----------



## Em M C (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Bex, 
I'm hoping they find a reason too so that we can treat it! Being unexplained can be frustrating. 
I believe the tests are about £1200 but haven't got that confirmed yet. 
Better to make sure before we spend thousands on IVF again and hopefully we won't need IVF. 
I've never heard of Wobenzym before? There's so many different things to try.
I tried acupuncture which I think helped me lots with the drug side effects, I didn't really have many, and did lots of exercise. Just have to figure out what makes them stick. 
Good luck with your next cycle really hope it works for you and you get your family.  
Emma


----------

